# LOOKING FOR A FULL SHIRT PRINT , (northern VA) every part of shirt repeated pattern.



## Mziggy (Apr 6, 2012)

I am looking for a local printer which would be better (NORTHERN VA) or any other known printers that can make a full print possible. Thank you


----------



## Mziggy (Apr 6, 2012)

Help a dude out with a service


----------



## Yogananda (Dec 15, 2012)

Custom Apparel Printing, Full Color Printing, Sticker Printing, Large Format Printing | Jakprints, Inc


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

What do you need?


----------



## Mziggy (Apr 6, 2012)

Jakprints is reliable?


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

When you say full prints are you looking for all over sublimation or screen printing?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Mziggy, there's a guy in North Carolina that can do both Sublimation and screen printing. He does cut and sew too. They normally do uniforms, but will do anything. I think, North American AthleticWear is his name. Maybe NORTH AMERICAN ATHLETICWEAR Marvin is his name. He has a partner, and I can't remember the partners name. They are reliable and have been in business for years.


----------



## SpreadshirtFOM (Mar 26, 2013)

I believe you want large format sublimation printing. Conde is one of the industry leaders in this technology. Unfortunately we are testing this currently but do not produce any and have no date of launch if we get into it. But that is what I think you want , and if so, look that up and find someone who does it. Conde themselves actually may print direct to customer, I cannot recall if they offer print services as well as machinery.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Jakprints is in Ohio, not Northern VA.


----------

